# How much time do you spend with grandkids?



## Ronni (Oct 20, 2018)

I love that 6 of my 10 grandkids are in the same town as me.  

I spend a lot of time with the 3 youngest of them, my daughter's children...7, 4 and 2.  I babysit frequently, take the 5 year old to preschool 3 days a week on my way to work (her mom pics her up) and take various of them for little outings...nothing fancy, but even a trip to the grocery store with Bee (that's my grandma name for this set of grandkids) is a special thing!  

My son's girls are 14, 12 and 10.  I don't spend quite as much time with them (they have unbelievably busy lives!!) but we have sleepovers several times a year and we girl stuff (hair, makeup, nails, facials etc.) which is always fun.  I take them all out to lunch and shopping on each of their birthdays, and they're often over here for family get togethers even when their Dad can't make it.  Sometimes we go to movies or other outings.  

I visit my oldest son's and DIL'S kids across the country a couple of times a year.  They are very gracious and take me on their big vacations...places like Hawaii and such.   It's a win/win because I get to spend time with everyone, they get an extra set of hands for 4 kids!!  Other times I just fly out there for a few days and visit with them. Disneyland is always part of the visit!  

What about you, especially for those of you with grandkids where you live?  Do you visit much?  Babysit?


----------



## jujube (Oct 20, 2018)

Not as much as I'd like to spend with my real granddaughter and great-granddaughter as they live several states away.  I do, however, spend quite a bit of time with the Spousal Equivalent's two little granddaughters, who I claim as my own.


----------



## Trade (Oct 20, 2018)

My son gave me the nickname "Deadbeat Grandad" That should tell you something.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 20, 2018)

My Grand kids are a few states away but I see them about 6 times a year for extended stays. A lot better than when they lived across country a few years ago.


----------



## peppermint (Oct 20, 2018)

I love my grandkids....2 of them are older, but see them often...One going to Nursing School but text me often....They both work...

Usually we get together for Sunday Dinner...when they don't have other commitments...

My other 2 grandkids are in school...I do see them often...They are more than an hour away....

We do keep in touch...Especially now the Season is upon us....Thanksgiving at my home and Christmas Eve at my home this year....

Everyone is busy...working and going to school....I appreciate whenever they call or come over to the house....


----------



## Jenna1960 (Oct 20, 2018)

My 13 year old granddaughter lives with me, so all the time pretty much!


----------



## john19485 (Oct 20, 2018)

wife just got back from shopping with grand daughter, both of us love our grand children so much.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 26, 2018)

I've been very fortunate being near my granddaughter. About a year ago my husband and I bought a house close to my daughter and her family. She has one child who is my precious 8yr old granddaughter that I get to see almost every day. I love being close to them . Until we moved we lived only 2 blocks away from our Son and his family. He has 2 boys that I watched everyday after school and all summer long. Both boys are in college now and living on campus. Between school, girlfriends and part time jobs I don't get to see them as much. So that was part of the reason we moved. Now I get to spend time with my little Princess. They are my husband and my precious hearts.


----------



## Linda (Oct 26, 2018)

I spent a lot of time with 3 of them when they were babies and up until they were in their teens.  Now I see some of them less often than others due to distance and them getting on with their own lives.  We are still close though and communicate regularly.  But I have one in another state that I have only seen once in my life and that was for a few days.  He has 3 of our great grandchildren I have never seen but we do video chats and see lots of photos on FB.  Our youngest grandchild lives in Europe and she's almost 12 now.  We have week to a month visits every few years.  We talk on the phone, video chats and also photos on Instagram and FB.


----------



## Tony Del (Oct 27, 2018)

We live in a different state so we see them once or twice a year. Unless you count FaceTime--we FaceTime once or twice a week (but that's just not the same as seeing my granddaughters in person).


----------



## genejr1224 (Oct 30, 2018)

I call my youngest boy, 1.5 year old, RatDog my 2 year old boy,Killer and my 7 year old granddaughter Beautiful! I just had another grandson a few days ago! I spend a lot of time with them.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2018)

genejr1224 said:


> I call my youngest boy, 1.5 year old, RatDog my 2 year old boy,Killer and my 7 year old granddaughter Beautiful! I just had another grandson a few days ago! I spend a lot of time with them.



Congratulations!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2018)

Used to be every weekend when they were small, then one moved in.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 30, 2018)

Not  very  much.  They live nearby and I  see them often.  I realize  they'd  rather  be  with  kids their  own age.

I DO  gift them on their birthdays &  Christmas  time.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 30, 2018)

both of my grandsons are in their mid 20s and live 2,000 miles away.  Haven't seen the youngest for a year, the older one this past summer.


----------



## Musket104 (Aug 4, 2019)

Basically none. My Bride & I moved form the Northeast where kids & family live out to AZ. In the 4 years we've been out here, we've had one visit from family / grandkids. We've been back there a couple times for pretty hectic "Griswold-type" visits.
We had a few "What the _____have we done?" moments & are moving back where we came from as soon as the house sells. While the weather here is beautiful, we might as well be isolated on the far side of the moon as far as family & friends are concerned. The adults are getting up in age - as are we all & have a hard time making a cross country trip.
 The kids are totally in to their own lives, friends, etc. The grandkids don't really remember who we are. We don't want to be in the middle of their lives every day, but we learned that this was not the right move for us.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 4, 2019)

Welcome, Musket,

You can't say you didn't give it a try. It's true the grands are into their own lives, but sometime we just feel better near family. I understand.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 4, 2019)

Once a month. Sometimes more if I make the effort. They live in another town 20 mi away.


----------



## babs75 (Aug 5, 2019)

Once or twice a week for maybe an hour.  They are only 5 houses down the street but both work and I need to give them their own space.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 7, 2019)

One grandson lives 15 minutes away, I see him often, plan little outings and watch him the 2 days he's not in camp during summer vacation, he lights up my life in ways I can't describe, he's 7.
My stepson has 2 girls, I am Grandma to both, 17 and 9,I see them several times a year and attend most if not all of their school functions.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Aug 7, 2019)

Every day!  They live behind us.  They are always over or we are over there.  I love it.  They also go on vacations with us to our place in Florida. 

Last November we were all at the clubhouse pool.  I see my grandson age 4 then, get out of the pool with his swimmies on and maneuver his way over too the outside pool restaurant/bar.  I see him point to me and the waitress lifts him up to the barstool and he’s eating. A few minutes later she comes over laughing and said she asked him what his account number was.  Said he pointed to me and said, “it’s Paw Paw”.  Hilarious.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Aug 8, 2019)

Trade said:


> My son gave me the nickname "Deadbeat Grandad" That should tell you something.


I think I'm the female equivalent. I spend time with the family, but I don't think as much as my kids would like. I tend to do for myself. The babies are beautiful, and I love sitting back and watching them, but that's what I do. I'm not a "hands on" kind of grandma. I'm not a people person.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 16, 2019)

I’m like you Grammie I love to sit back and watch him but he’s very rambunctious and very physical and I’m kind of the type of person who likes arts and crafts and coloring and Playdoh and he’ll do those things but he just is kind of a little wild child and so we just let him go and do his thing. But I do adore him!


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Lc jones (Aug 16, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> View attachment 74678View attachment 74678


She is just beautiful! You must be so proud


----------



## toffee (Aug 19, 2019)

no where near enough for me -- wished I lived nearer to them '


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Aug 20, 2019)

I can’t get enough of them. Picked them up and went to lunch at our fav Mexican restaurant ...then the park.....then naps....then to Bob Evans for dinner.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> I can’t get enough of them. Picked them up and went to lunch at our fav Mexican restaurant ...then the park.....then naps....then to Bob Evans for dinner.



How did I miss these? They are beautiful children!


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Oct 5, 2019)

Awe, thanks.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

What cutie pies they are Florida tennis guy. 
You seem very close to your family. 
That’s so nice.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> She is just beautiful! You must be so proud


Totally agree. What a little princess. 
She must have FTP wrapped around her little finger.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 7, 2019)

I don't have any grandkids.  None of my own children have felt the urge to marry or have any children.  It's up to them, but I would have liked someone to spoil.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 5, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> View attachment 74678View attachment 74678


She's gorgeous!  What a little sweetie.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 5, 2019)

Not enough time.  They are so busy.  My oldest grandson (31) is working two jobs. The middle grandson used to invite me to brunch a couple of times a year (IHOP was our spot) but now he says he's sworn off restaurant food. I hardly ever see the second oldest...he works a lot too.  The latter two are in their early - mid 20's. My two youngest (16 & 14) are so busy with school and church. My granddaughter is obsessed with exceeding her 4.11 GPA in school (she's a sophomore) so studying comes first with her. She takes pre-college courses, is also in the ROTC and is on call for a part time job. I do get to see them every couple of months though and we have so much fun.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 5, 2019)

I’m very lucky, I see my two oldest granddaughters once a week, I make dinner and we pick a series to watch on Netflix, I also see one of them on Saturday and we hang out, go shopping or to a movie, my other one is very busy working 2 jobs and going back to school nights for another degree but she makes, time for me for our dinner each week. My youngest one 14 doesn’t live as close so I only see her twice a month but her and my daughter will spend the weekend each time I’m thankful to see them so often.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Nov 6, 2019)

We are all in Florida together now.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2019)

Usually it's been once a week or so, but they've been busy lately.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 9, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> View attachment 80433


Your grandchildren are adorable FTP.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)

Cannot get enough of him...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2019)

I usually see mine once or twice a week.  More often during summertime.  We usually go on long camping weekends together several times a year, as well.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Nov 11, 2019)

They left Saturday night.  So quiet here without them!  We are heading home this weekend.


----------

